# solution to "api fresh vs saltwater tests"



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

This is an issue that troubled me a lot for years and especially since I started my first marine tank a couple of days ago. I was unsure of whether or not we can use freshwater tests on marine tanks or vice versa. So I decided to message api and ask and the answer was that YES any tests will work in any tank since the liquids are the same. Just make sure you compare the results to the correct color chart. I was sure from the beginning but having api confirm it was great. Also think this, the bottles themselves do not say if they are fresh or salt water (the freshwater ones at least). Hope that helps


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

my master test kit came with charts for fw and sw. The phosphate kit I got separately also had both charts


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> my master test kit came with charts for fw and sw. The phosphate kit I got separately also had both charts


that is good. Funny thing is that back in Europe all my freshwater tests came with both charts but here the saltwater chart was missing.


----------

